# Visible Roots....Trendy or Trashy??



## Aprill (Oct 30, 2008)

There used to be a time when showing roots was horrible...Is it really trendy now?


----------



## nibjet (Oct 30, 2008)

Trashy! I was just talking about that in the checkout lane, because every picture of madonna had her with black roots.






Honestly if you don't have the time/cash to touch it up, either don't do it in the first place, or do it subtle enough so it doesn't matter!


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 30, 2008)

I hate roots... I mean, I really detest them.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 30, 2008)

trashy. I think these people feel that they can get away with it as it's making a statement - it's well known that they're rich enough to afford the upkeep so they're 'choosing' to be casual about their hair.

If I did it, it would look like I couldn't afford it, which would look trashy. I think it looks bad on anyone. Get a hair colour that isn't so obvious when it grows out if you don't have the time to visit the salon regularly


----------



## Karren (Oct 30, 2008)

Still horrible in my humble opinion. Ewwwwwwww


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 30, 2008)

I hate roots, especially black ones on blonde hair..like Madonna.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 30, 2008)

So trashy. I think it just looks untidy.

I feel really scruffy when my roots are showing and you can't even tell because my natural colour is dark so it kinda fades into my dyed colour but a lot of people don't seem to care.


----------



## Cassie (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 30, 2008)

I suppose it could be passed off as a grunge/punk type look. But for anyone that doesn't want to give off that impression, it's best to get your roots taken care of. lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think it's so bad as long as it's not trendy but I think it really makes greasy hair stand out even more.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think they look horrible but when they're really dark like Madonnas it's not good looking. I don't think Ashley Olsen's or Jessica Simpson's look bad at all.


----------



## nursie (Oct 30, 2008)

i hate whenever madonna has that severe center of the head part with a perfect black stripe going down the middle of her head. i think roots are trashy, and nasty


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 30, 2008)

Evidently it has become trendy.... I personally cannot stand this look and I probably over-color my hair in an effort to completely banish all signs of roots.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like it's a trend now... Maybe it's not so much visible root as much as it's extended hilights...


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 30, 2008)

Ugh!! Roots are never trendy through my eyes



Makes me want to slap some peroxide on it.



Hah!


----------



## katana (Oct 30, 2008)

I saw this.....I think it looks terrible. Definetly NOT fashionable.....heck I'm short on money right now too.....hence why I nixed the blonde and went dark. Less money for upkeep!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree, does not look good with extreme platinum hair.


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 30, 2008)

not a fan of roots - I think it looks sloppy but for some reason I think Ashley can pull it off.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 30, 2008)

I think that some celebrities think they can pull it off. But the reality is, it looks really bad.

I was almost going to say that some younger women don't colour often enough. And then I saw Madonna's picture...


----------



## katherinelesley (Oct 30, 2008)

I hate roots with a passion. I actually had to start dying my hair lighter than I had been because within a few weeks my roots around my temples made it look as though my hairline was receding. If I can curb my love for ultra-dark browns then I'm sure anybody can.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 30, 2008)

Trashy, it's one of the reasons I don't die my hair. My hair grows so fast I'll be getting a touch up in a month and that's such a waste of money.


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 31, 2008)

i have always liked them- but the kind like madonnas is horrible


----------



## flyingmeeko (Oct 31, 2008)

I think usually roots look trashy, but there are a few times when it really works out. My roommate for example. Her natural hair color is a brownish red color and she dyed her hair black. She got it layered after the roots started showing and it actually looks really neat. the effect looks professional!


----------



## butterflyblue (Oct 31, 2008)

I hate roots too, it does look trashy. If you can't keep up with your hair coloring, then don't do it in the first place.


----------



## hippieman556 (May 26, 2009)

i hate how fast your roots grow in on platinum hair


----------



## jraci0025 (May 28, 2009)

If the roots are subtle...like only a shade darker, I don't see a problem

but when it is obvious, it looks nasty


----------



## KristieTX (May 30, 2009)

I think it looks trashy. That's why I no longer do highlights, get my color at Sally's and dye it myself every 3 weeks.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 7, 2009)

Trashy!!! Unless is a nice fading color. Like dark roots growing lighter to blonde, not like an abrupt change.


----------



## mariascreek (Jun 7, 2009)

i kind of like them...


----------



## aney (Jun 13, 2009)

Ugly! especially with really blonde hair with black roots showing ... it's just yuck!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't like them by myself.

Overall I don't think it looks good, especially the type of blond like Madonna, such a contrast. BIG NO!!

But there are exceptions, it can look sexy and pretty I think! Like this:


----------

